# Are these symptoms early signs that labour is not too far away?



## Jayneypops

Hi,

I know there can be many different signs (or maybe none at all for some mums), but over the past few days I have noticed lots of changes in me physically and mentally and am wondering if these add up to labour being around the corner - just after opinions really!

I am 36 weeks + 1 and over the past 3 days I have been:

feeling incredibly tired and sleeping more
peeing a lot more than usual (probably every 20 mins or so)
having more lower back ache combined with increased pelvic/cervix pressure
having more discharge
having mild diarrhea daily
Less rib pain (as I think baby has moved lower)
Mild period like pains very low down
I dont really want to leave the house
I've been cleaning and preparing EVERYTHING!

I am hoping to make it to at least 37 weeks as I have planned a home water birth and anything before 37 weeks mean hospital for me....
thoughts please?


----------



## roxursox302

Sounds like baby has dropped. Doesnt mean you'll go into labor anytime soon. My baby dropped at 32 weeks and I've had all those symptoms since :( I think you'll be good to make it until 37 weeks. I'm dialated to a 1 and fully effaced but my OB does not think she will come before 38 weeks. Good luck :)


----------



## MummyNovember

Didnt want to read and run hun, but some people get signs an symptoms & others dont. I didnt have any at all. Make an appointment with your midwife an speak to her. She may even check your cervix if you ask her to =]


----------



## Dorian

I've been having the same syptoms. I'm 36wks today, saw my MW. Baby has defiantely dropped with me, so that's why all the peeing and pressure down below.

But my MW didn't seem to concerned with me going into labor early, and this is my fourth baby. So : shrug : I don't know. lol


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I dropped a few weeks ago and have been 2cm dilated for about a week and 1/2 so far. So yes, it sounds like your body is preparing for labor, but there is no telling how long it will be.


----------



## NashiPear

I am going to say, don't worry about it. It could possibly be, but I doubt it as it is pretty uncommon to go before 37 weeks. 

My first I had no symptoms at all, my waters just started leaking and that was it (breech so caesar). My second I had loads of symptoms for weeks before (I had a few complications which probably caused this). I spent about a month thinking he was coming and it nearly drove me bananas. 

As they are such mild symptoms, you could go on for weeks like that potentially. For now, try to get yourself organised and enjoy the little "me time" you have left until bubba comes. You will soon know for sure whether or not the time has come.


----------

